# Taarup Disc Mower Conditioners



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone seen these or used these? They look well built with aggressive rubber crimping rollers.

Seen this at the farm Show in Louisville last winter.

HHH


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

No I have not, This site is so interesting, to view the different ways, and different equipment used in different regions. I sure do like looking at new equipment, but it just doesnt pencil out for me anymore. Most discbines in our area are all self propelled, and are used early in the spring in usually March for green chop for the dairy's. For cured hay I use sickle headers with standard new holland guards, chrome overserrated sections. all 14 ft headers.I am still operating New Holland 2550's, i have had good luck with them, and i like the 110 inch conditioner rolls. way ahead of the 1118's and 1116's i used to run. But dont get me wrong, the latter mentioned machines at their time propelled me to what i have now. I still have a 1118, but its time to move it up, hopefully, to a nh 325. There have been times, usually in the spring when i am in a rye and clover pasture field when i would have loved to have that machine in the picture, espescially when im sweatin diggin out a plugged machine., that one would zoom rite on by.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

There are more and more disc around my area. All the dealers no matter what color only stock disc. You would have to order a sickle. The main advantage being speed and being able mow with a heavy dew without plugging which is very common in Indiana.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

There are very few disc mowers around here mostly haybines. I would like to try that one. It looks like its built like a tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

They only use a flail conditioner instead of rollers in Europe on this model. The chevron roller conditioner was new to them. 
They look great. I just haven't found anyone who has used one yet. They looked beefier than the Deeres, Kuhn and NH.

Krones always looked well built as well.

HHH


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 30, 2008)

We own a Tarrup discbine ,center pivot, with the conditioning fingers , it is a great machine


----------

